# I am new...



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Hi guys,

Please let me know how to get work visa for Netherlands / Amsterdam. 
Brief Intro : 15+ years of work experience in creative Advertising field. Diploma in Fine Arts. Currently developing my own design company with my partner. Age 36, married and a 7 years young kid. 

Please let me know how is Netherlands / Amsterdam. for creative people, job, money, life, education overall.


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

I would stay in Australia if I were you. I have lived in Holland, UK, Australia and USA. I currently live in California and would never go back to Holland. Australia would be the next country for me. Lately the Dutch government asks that you speak Dutch if you want to immigrate to Holland and it is not an easy language to learn. I don't want to be the kind of person that says this cannot be done, but if I had a choice between Holland and Australia, Australia would be the one I would go to. Sydney is too expensive, instead look at Melbourne, especially for a creative person like you, M. would be better.


----------



## pintuthakkar (May 9, 2014)

Thanks bro for your answer. I am still in India. Australia is bit difficult for me as I have a Diploma and Gov. of Australia needs Degree. Door closed till If I will get a job offer. Amsterdam/Netherlands are one of the best for Creative people like me.


----------



## joycey1000 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am not an immigration specialist mind you. Here is a link for the Dutch immigration https://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwerpen/immigratie go to bottom of page, click english.


----------

